# New Gerbil Owner Need help



## Crazyman (Mar 6, 2011)

[Hey guys hows it going. I just bought a Gerbil and i set up its cage an everything. I was doing research and alot of ppl said its not good to have a lone gerbil usually you have to have 2 in a cage. Is this true. It is a 20 gallon tank so i think it is big enough. I also want to know if i need 2 housing things for when they sleep. I have a small house in the cage its about 7 in by 5 in, whould htis be sufficiant fo both gerbils to sleep in. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Crazyman (Mar 6, 2011)

I also wanted to know how to play with them. Like can i take them out of the cage a few times a day?


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey I've replied to your other post in the other section. =]

In regards to playing, I've not got mine out yet because I still want them to get use to me, so I'll been sticking my hand in there for them to sniff at and explore. 

I don't really know what playing can be done with gerbils. I'll like to know too.


----------



## Jfishxxx (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi there!

I thought I would reply to your post as I have owned gerbils for a few years.

Wiith regards to having more than one gerbil, yes it is better for them as they have a play mate but I would not recommend introducing a new gerbil from a different litter, this could end badly. I have 3 seperate gerbils (all adopted as lone gerbils) and they are the happiest things on the planet because I handle them every day, we have a play pen which we put little obstacles and tubes etc for them to investigate and get them out of the cage for a while. I also let them run around on the sofa with me, they like to burrow and explore.

To start taming them its best to just open the door and hold your hand flat so they can sniff and walk onto it if they want, try not to make sudden movements as this can freak them out. Once they get used to you (could take a few weeks) they will be happy just to walk onto your hand and you can hold them, they like to be stroked on their noses, you can walk them from hand to hand like hamsters but they tend to try and kick and burrow!

As i said before, i would not recommend introducing a new gerbil into the cage as your resident gerbil may take this as his territory being invaded. My male gerbil Guido would never have got on with another gerbil even when we first got him. If you do decide to try it I would have a spare cage handy for if fighting happens you can just move the new one into his own cage.

I hope this helps
If you have any more questions just ask!
Jacquiexxx


----------



## Jfishxxx (Mar 7, 2011)

oooo i forgot to say, the house you bought is fine, what is it made of?, if your gerbil is anything like mine they will not sleep in it but make a nest somewhere else and just play with the house, if it is wooden they will chew it which is good for their teeth. Careful with plastic houses for gerbils, because they do like to chew plastic can splinter and cause problems, wood is always best.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

It is possible to introduce another gerbil to your exsisting one but you can not just simply put them into the cage together as they will fight untill one or both are dead. The way people introduce another gerbil is usually by a split cage. One tank devided into two using very fine mesh so the Gerbils can see and smell each other but not get to each other. After living like this for a day or so you then rotate putting one gerbil into the other half and vice versa. You have to keep swapping them about so they can get used to each others sent. When the gerbils start showing friendship (sleeping next to each other with mesh inbetween.) Then You could try putting them together but wear thick gloves so you can stop a fight if it should happen. As your inexperienced to Gerbils I do not recommend you doing this yourself though. Mabe a rescue might help or a friend who you know who has had to do this. Gerbils are definatly a lot happier in a pair or more but if this is not possible then just make sure your gerbil gets alot of attention from you to prevent loneliness and bordem


----------



## Crazyman (Mar 6, 2011)

I ended up buy a femnale. O just have a question. Do males and females fight alot in the cage cause they are both nipping at each other


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

they will nip but they will also mate, is your gerbil full male? did you introduce them slowly?


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

miniloo said:


> they will nip but they will also mate, is your gerbil full male? did you introduce them slowly?


I've asked him the same things, from the sounds of it he's put a male and a female in together 
And introducing gerbils can take weeks/months but I assume as he only got his 2nd gerbil in the last day or 2 that he has just put them straight totgether. Not good.


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

purple_x said:


> I've asked him the same things, from the sounds of it he's put a male and a female in together
> And introducing gerbils can take weeks/months but I assume as he only got his 2nd gerbil in the last day or 2 that he has just put them straight totgether. Not good.


thats what i thought, sounds like little feet on the horison and no idea where the health problems are. and lots of out lay on tanks and things.

I have never tryied to get gerbils together that weren't got at the same time, also i have asked may questions on how to do it but more for my mice, 
i believe this takes weeks, and isn't something you can do in a few mins,


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

miniloo said:


> thats what i thought, sounds like little feet on the horison and no idea where the health problems are. and lots of out lay on tanks and things.
> 
> I have never tryied to get gerbils together that weren't got at the same time, also i have asked may questions on how to do it but more for my mice,
> i believe this takes weeks, and isn't something you can do in a few mins,


I attempted to introduce gerbils once and I will never do it again! I had 3 brothers, 1 started picking on the others so I took him out, a few months later after asking for advice on how to do it I tried to bond them together again and it failed miserably  
I'd certainly never just chuck animals in together and hope for the best, unfortunately doesn't work that way does it!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Gerbils should always be introduced using a split cage method, and even then it isnt guarunted at all, Ive now got some well bonded groups (and one loner) but it took weeks to do it properly and just putting them in together and hoping for the best is seriously asking for trouble.


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

There seems to be two threads but i did respond to this on the other.

I don't think its a good idea. I have been through a rodent fighting death scenario and its really upsetting. Therefore i dodn't suggest it. The death is also grim if thats the way its going. :confused1:


----------



## Crazyman (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks again guys. I went back to the pet store and she said all the Gerbils here have been raised togather by one person so she said they will get along if you get multple ones from the same tank. I bought them from The Pet Company.


----------



## Crazyman (Mar 6, 2011)

i am really surprised at how social they are. I can let them loose on a table and they will run around and climb up your arm and stuff. I use to have hamsters and they would just bite all the time.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Can you let us know if you have put a female in with a male?
Coz even if they were raised together and get on they will still breed and that's not good.


----------



## Crazyman (Mar 6, 2011)

Yea its a male and female. The pet store said that if they breed they will take the baby gerbils. Only prob is i dont know if its bad that they are from the same litter and breeding.


----------



## Crazyman (Mar 6, 2011)

I just called the pet store they said that all their fancy Gerbils are inbred only 2 generations, they said its fine up to 5 generations I am not sure if this is good, I already seperated both of them utile i get a sure answer from someone. Apparently from doing alot of research online, about half of all Gerbils are inbred, not sure if this number is true tho.


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

Its not a question of 'if' but 'when' they breed.

Do you know how to look after a pregnent gerbil, its diet, when to remove from the male, lactation, the birth, the risks to the female, when the babys should be seperated etc etc.

Anyone can make a baby but its the follow on bit thats a lot more difficult. Homes are difficult to find especially in this difficult economic climate. 

:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Crazyman said:


> i am really surprised at how social they are. I can let them loose on a table and they will run around and climb up your arm and stuff. I use to have hamsters and they would just bite all the time.


Let my gerbil Meg run about loose in the lounge but always make sure to keep a close eye on her so she doesnt get somewhere she shouldnt. Used to put her in a ball but as she got older she liked the ball less and less. now she gets plenty of exercise rather than just sitting in a grump in the ball! is v sweet as she will come up to me during her run and either sit beside me for a min or try and climb onto me


----------

